# Skippy's Weekly Adventures: Week 2 Toboggan Ride



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*

Skippy's Weekly Adventures
Week 2
Toboggan Ride

It's snowing yet again today which is unusual weather for Northern Virginia in late March. 

Skippy wanted to do something fun today so
Sunny and Sparky took him out on the golf course behind our house for a little tobogganing.

This picture is dedicated to Jonah, who asked for another "Skippy Adventure".









​*


----------



## DeannaD (Feb 19, 2014)

Look how much fun they are having! And don't your budgies look so cute all bundled up in their snow gear


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

That's so precious


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

*Yaaaaaaaaaay..........**Another Skippy adventure, and this time he has his pal's with him.....*

Kind of put me in mind of Christmas story for some reason....too cute....we are getting snow too right now, just a trace of accumulation so far...winter is whipped....

Keep the Skippy adventures coming please...


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Yippieeeee...down the slope goes Sunny, Sparky, n Skippy!:first:


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh, the boys look so cute in their little winter hats. Looks like fun.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Skippy is so adorable, I think you should write a children's book and call it 
Skippy's Adventures, who could resist that sweet face of his.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I love the Skippy Adventures!!!!! keep them coming please!!!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Maybe you guys should go back and read the Pedro and Poppy wedding threads if you haven't seen them.

That was a whole story and Pedro and Poppy's 2nd anniversary is coming up.

Let me know if you need/want me to post the thread links.*


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

What an adventure they had! Your Skippy adventures are so good, Deb so I think you should post the Poppy/Pedro links so that us newbies can see what we missed.BTW even here in Western Canada we have just had enough of winter--can't wait for a weather forecast that does not mention snow


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*FaeryBee*

No Snow here but Georgia is headed down in the twenties. All of the blooming shrubs and trees will be harmed Maybe no blue berries this year in our yard. We share with the wild birds.Time to hibernate again. Apollo is here checking out the slope and the three Budgie adventures.. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## AisysAviary (Jan 26, 2014)

Love the new signature, hope they had lots of fun


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

I love their little woollie hats  What a cute bunch


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

*They look so adorable in their tuques!  I am such a huge fan of your photo-shops, and stories! I agree that they would make lovely story-books for children. *


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*This has been a crazy winter year! Wisconsin is supposed to get our first 60 degrees since mid Nov and then back to 30's and 40's.

At least your cute little birdies are having fun!*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome picture of all your budgie boys! Hopefully soon all the snow will melt away and give place to warmer days where the sun starts to shine more.


----------

